# Ring Versus Schutzhund



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

So my new puppy was born yesterday and I have officially decided that I will be focusing the majority of my energy with her towards ring and the suit sports. I have never titled a dog in ring in fact I know only a little about the sport. I know that many of the members here are quite versed on the ring/suit stuff and am looking for a little advice. How does the imprinting differ from sch? Any special tricks or tips I should be aware of? I am just looking general advice on starting off the new puppy in 100% ring work. Thanks Greg


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have the dog ready for ring three by 18 months. Not kidding.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

??????????????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the question was about differences in imprinting/starting training, if any, between Sch and ring.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya thats more or less what I was trying to get at. Suprised that there are no real responses??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is foundation work, which is really the same, the idea is to have the dog doing all the ring 3 exersizes, and on his way to 3 as quickly s possible, as they become a handful after they hit two.

So no, not a bunch of difference. There are about 50 threads on here that discuss the major differences.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The biggest difference in the foundation between a Ring dog and a Sch dog seems to be how early people start doing things. With Ring, it's not unusual for people to be working pups at 6-8 weeks on the rag/tug, somewhere in the 4-7 month period they are in the suit (some start before teething, others wait until after) and learning exercises. By 9-10 months the dog is doing the basics of the exercises, at a lower level of pressure then an FRIII, but they have the basic concept of the FRIII exercises, with some handler/decoy help. However, this is with experienced people/decoys. You will do more damage to your dog trying to adhere to this schedule if you are new to the sport then you will if you just do some basic rag work, socialization, and work the dog when you can with experienced people.

I've also seen many dogs who don't start training until 10-11 months, ie other than socializing no real foundation, just living in someone's yard and a little tug with the owner, who by 14 months were at the same point in their training as the dog who was raised in the program from 8 weeks on up. So although you might be a little behind some dogs, you can catch up later. I should add those these are dogs that are training 4+ times a week.

There are also a lot of things you can teach your dog at home that will transfer over to the Ring exercises later.

Teach them how to walk on both your left and your right sides, forwards and backwards. Teach them sit/stand/down. You can teach them the escort position (between your legs, walking in front of you, by your side, whatever) with a toy. You can also teach them to go to a basket, stand with their front feet in it, and rotate 360 around it both directions. When you are playing tug with them, you can teach them to out and go to a default position, ie out and go between your legs, or out and lay down in front of you, etc. Work on the whistle recall, as early as you possibly can. 

All of this will transfer over to your bitework later, and you will find your dog picking up the exercises much easier than a dog who didn't have any of this foundation training.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was looking for. thanks Kadi


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is what I told you mr picky pants. Didn't know you needed detailed instructions.


----------

